# Hanni und Nanni



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab mir vor Kurzem die ganze Staffel der Serie angeschaut, hatte sie seit bestimmt über 10 Jahren nicht mehr gesehen, und war erstaunt, wie gut mir die Serie gefällt.

Warum genau, kann ich nicht sagen, aber was mir auf jeden Fall gefällt ist, dass in fast jeder Folge irgendwas vermittelt wird, sei es, dass man allen eine Chance geben soll oder dass man zusammenhalten muss.


Was mir auch auffiel ist, dass ich früher immer Nanni mehr mochte, jetzt eher Hanni.

Kennt die Sendung noch jemand? Wie fandet ihr sie?


----------

